# CNC Power supply, good to know !



## laurent_parti (May 15, 2013)

Hi All,

When you create a CNC or convert to one you need one or more power supplies for electronic stuff, stepper motor and so on. There is one cheap and robust way to have one:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YI7Wouxch7g

Laurent


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

That was very interesting, Laurent.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## pretysmith (Sep 10, 2013)

In our Area 220 impairer. what is the Exact voltage need to be used for that. How much default average in your area. Some said to me if you want to use cnc router you need 300 Impairer is it true.


----------



## laurent_parti (May 15, 2013)

Thanks James !

Pretysmith, the PC PSU (power supply unit) works with 220 volts and also 110 volts either for 50 or 60hz. But they are designed to give very accurate low voltage for computers electronic like +5v, +12v +3.3v also -12v. 
CNC also have electronic to be fed with low voltage. So modification of PC PSU provide a cheap and high quality low voltage for any need.
A router/CNC has also a motor or a spindle to handle cutting tools. Those type of motors can not be handle with PC PSU !


----------

